
Ten Predictions for 2030 - smsm42
https://scottlocklin.wordpress.com/2020/01/27/ten-predictions-for-2030/
======
ktpsns
What a pessimist!

Here are my ten optimistic positions:

1\. Computing and tech: Manycore systems become standard, even cellphones have
hundreds of cores. Many fundamental algorithms have been developed to make use
of these cores. Of course this makes these CPUs much faster then their 10yrs
old counterparts. Of course, the single core performance remains the same as
20yrs ago.

2\. Autonomous vehicles: It is done already today, and it will be done even
more in 10yrs. We won't have the general AI and thus the problem of autonomous
driving remains formally unsolved but practically solved for 99.99% of the
time (that's not very good for any standards, but people don't care). Of
course, this has enormous effects on "drivers" loosing their jobs or doing
supervision/operating of a whole fleet from remote instead.

3\. AI apocalypse: There will be a whole industry doing profitable ML and
"AI".

4\. Data science: don't underestimate public-money funded science.
Universities won't decline at all. And progress is slow, but coming (Google
for "big science, little science" if you wonder about these systematic
concerns)

5\. Privacy: Well, yes, we all know where this ends. There will be much more
totalitarian states in 10yrs. No hope for optimism.

6\. Quantum Computing: Major breakthroughs will happen. We can do 54 Qubits
now, we will be able to do 1000 Qubits then, definitely. Don't underestimate
the power of exp(t). :-)

7\. Transportation/Energy: electric cars will be common all over the world.
Atomic energy will still be a thing, thought.

8\. Engineering: we will see at least one revolution similarly to 3d printing
nowadays.

9\. Agriculture: Veganism will much more become a thing and mass culture of
animals will decline. I believe in the good things...

10\. Science: Gravitational waves will allow us a much deeper understanding of
the universe. Computing power boosts predictions in theoretical life sciences
even more. Cancer will probably be cured. Amazing medicine will be developed.
Many more people will have a degree, having studied will become as common as
being able to read is nowadays.

